# Rockford Sound Lab, Sunday August 21st



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

In case anybody in the area is interested, the Fosgate demo van will be at TAS Electronics on this coming Sunday, Aug 21 from 12pm-3pm

Rockford Fosgate Discussion Forum - SoundLab @ TAS Electronics


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

i've been inside, did a youtube vid of the "experience." They didn't let me put it on my termlab though


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

It has been a long, long time since I have heard anything that was legitimately as loud as this thing is supposed to be. Kinda looking forward to experiencing 150+ again.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Chaos said:


> It has been a long, long time since I have heard anything that was legitimately as loud as this thing is supposed to be. Kinda looking forward to experiencing 150+ again.


its only 10kwrms, alot of woofers but I think they are sealed (couldn't see any ports nor any signs of a bandpass) so don't get ur hopes TOO high


----------

